# Omega Megaquartz Spotted In Watchmen



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Went to see watchmen last night at the cinema, during the film I notice one of the lead characters (night owl) appears to be wearing an Omega Meghaquartz 32Khz in Stainless steel on a leather strap!

Might be worng though but I am 75% sure!

Cheers Tom


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Went to see watchmen last night at the cinema, during the film I notice one of the lead characters (night owl) appears to be wearing an Omega Meghaquartz 32Khz in Stainless steel on a leather strap!
> 
> ...


Yep your right just had a look and paused the picture and he is wearing the omega.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmmmm...bit late for a MQ in '85..

Would have expected a Superhero to at least have something up to date...

Let me see...85...Oh yes a nice Omega Ying yang quartz .....gaarrhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Went to see watchmen last night at the cinema, during the film I notice one of the lead characters (night owl) appears to be wearing an Omega Meghaquartz 32Khz in Stainless steel on a leather strap!
> 
> ...


Just a little off topic ( Sorry Mods) but what did you think of the film ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Zephod said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


I must have missed the watch bit, probably when I fell asleep  It was a bit slow and a bit to long, not what I expected at all.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Zephod said:
> 
> 
> > dickstar1977 said:
> ...


Cheers for that I might wait and rent the dvd :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Zephod said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Zephod said:
> ...


Don't just take my word for it :lol:

If you have a look there is a thread in the L&E with a few comments on it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think had I been a superhero in 1985 then I would have kept my old MQ instead of that years crop of watches...  

Good spotting Tom!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Zephod said:


> Just a little off topic ( Sorry Mods) but what did you think of the film ?


Just seen it - wait for the DVD. A bit rubbish.

Oh and it did look like an MQ.....


----------



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

i will look out 4 it i have a gold one of them


----------

